#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Дзэн и подлинное душевное здоровье" Шехов Владимир

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве Нартанг вышла новая книга: *Владимир Шехов "Дзэн и подлинное душевное здоровье"*.

СПб.: Нартанг, 2008
Формат: 60 x 84 1/16
Тираж: 1000 экз.
168 стр., мягкий переплет

В основу книги положено использование принципов древней буддийской практики дзэн в применении к собственному здоровью. Автор, широко известный теоретик боевых искусств, делится личным опытом противостояния душевному недугу, который когда-то на многие годы выбил его из колеи нормальной жизни. В книге приводятся методики, помогающие выведенному из равновесия человеку обрести внутренний покой, войти в гармонию с миром и начать жить полноценной жизнью.

Овладение этими методиками принесет несомненную пользу тем, кто столкнулся с жизненными неурядицами и стрессами, и снизит риск возникновения нервных срывов, инсультов и инфактков. Книга также представляет интерес для врачей-психологов, психотерапевтов и студентов соответствующих специальностей, желающих взглянуть с несколько иной стороны на изучаемые ими проблемы.



Заказать можно у нас: http://dharma.ru/details/473
и на сайте издательства: http://buddhismofrussia.ru/shop
(Цена и там, и там 180 руб.)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Я так понимаю, Шехов В.Г. является и автором этой книги?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Вероятно, да.

Что касается книги про дзэн, то тем, кто над ней работал, она понравилась, и они взяли ее себе и своим знакомым. Да и Терентьев Андрей решил ее издать, т.к. она показалась ему полезной, особенно для людей с небольшими психическими отклонениями, по его словам.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Вероятно, да.
> Что касается книги про дзэн, то тем, кто над ней работал, она понравилась, и они взяли ее себе и своим знакомым. Да и Терентьев Андрей решил ее издать, т.к. она показалась ему полезной, особенно для людей с небольшими психическими отклонениями, по его словам.


Я встречался с автором несколько лет назад......
Не знал, что еще и по дзену могёт....
Ну, не мне судить. Во всяком случае, надеюсь никакого вреда кроме пользы данная книга не принесет  :Smilie: 
Вам огромное спасибо за Вашу работу. 
Удачи!

----------


## Поляков

Если автор хоть чуть соврал, пусть к нему придет принцесса-волчица.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Если автор хоть чуть соврал, пусть к нему придет принцесса-волчица.


А почему принцесса?  :EEK!:

----------

